# Tito X Abby again!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!

Abby and her little "firecrackers" are beautiful!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations!! I was just thinking of Abby and wondering what her status is. She is absolutely glowing, born to be a Mom.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

no wonder the poor girl was looking so uncomfortable this week! Looking forward to lots of photos as the little sausages grow  .


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

A bakers dozen, one can never have too many Tito-tots! Congrats, they are precious!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> Looking forward to lots of photos as the little sausages grow  .


It's funny-- I was looking at them this morning and thinking they actually do look like potatoes! (The last Tito x Abby litter had an impromptu potato theme. Disclaimer: I had nothing to do with that!) 
Edited to add: I may have to draw the line re sausages!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!! So beautiful!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations! She sure had a bellyful!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations! Abby looks very pleased with her pups. Wonderful that they're all healthy and good sized. How often does it happen that a girl has two or more litters that large?


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

They are so cute! I am looking forward to all the pictures! 

I now will start the precautionary chant, I do not need another puppy. I do not need another puppy. I do not need another puppy. But I want one!!!!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Congratulations!! What a beautiful litter.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

And congratulations to Hotel4dogs and Tito, the handsome Dad! And did you know there is a vodka named Tito? I heard it on the radio and thought "what can't that Tito do!"


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Congratulations on a healthy delivery! They are beautiful and no doubt will bring lots of love to a number of happy homes very soon  *wiping tears from my eyes*


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!! The pups are beautiful and Abby, well she is just stunning


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

fourlakes said:


> Miss Abby had a very busy 4th of July - having another litter of 13 puppies! Seven boys and six girls, all healthy, good sized little chow hounds. Everyone is doing great


Wow! There are enough to go around! How beautiful they are!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I have been watching this litter since it was just a gleam in the breeders' eyes!!! It was one for which I had yearned for an offspring. It is awesome to see the puppies actually born. The proud grandmothers must be bursting with pride. They did it twice...and have a second large litter with good-sized, beautiful puppies!!!

Those puppies look simply wonderful! So healthy! I hope Abby continues to glow, poor mama!

More hugs,
Deb


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations the puppies are absolutely beautiful. Well done Abby and Tito on yet another gorgeous litter, now I'm wondering if a certain person will be getting a new puppy soon!!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Naptime for mom Abby and pups...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep, Tito's Handmade Vodka, Austin, Texas! Makes a great gift for people who are very special to Tito, LOL.
I have a couple of Tito's vodka leashes, shirts, and hats. They are, btw, huge dog lovers and very active in rescue in Austin.
Tito's Handmade Vodka
Nectar of the gods!
from their store: http://www.titosvodka.com/store/vfdp-dog-bowl.html . They call it "Vodka for Dog People".
Or how about a Tito's Vodka dog toy? 
http://www.titosvodka.com/store/misc/tito-s-handmade-vodka-dog-toy.html




KathyL said:


> And congratulations to Hotel4dogs and Tito, the handsome Dad! And did you know there is a vodka named Tito? I heard it on the radio and thought "what can't that Tito do!"


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Big sister Shala says, welcome to the world! :wavey: And she would like a little red girl just like her, please! She'd like to name her Sparkler. Spark for short. 




fourlakes said:


> It's funny-- I was looking at them this morning and thinking they actually do look like potatoes! (The last Tito x Abby litter had an impromptu potato theme. Disclaimer: I had nothing to do with that!)
> Edited to add: I may have to draw the line re sausages!!


Four Lakes Sweet Potato Pie approves of the Sausage theme.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> Four Lakes Sweet Potato Pie approves of the Sausage theme.


I should NOT be encouraging this but... we do have the "Famous Racing Sausages" at the Milwaukee Brewer games: #1 Bratwurst, #2 Kielbasa, #3 Italian Sausage # 4 Hot Dog and #5 Chirizo. Another disclaimer: you all know I do not require litter theme names!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ooh oooh oooh Four Lakes Hot Dog! Four Lakes Golden Wurst! Four Lakes Spicy Chorizo! We could have lots of fun with this!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations on the safe delivery of all the pups and Mom! 
There are going to be a lot of happy lucky families bringing puppies home.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I want one! I want one! Really really really I do!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

And then there are _brands_ of hot dogs and sausage: Nathan's Best, Hebrew National, Oscar Meyer...


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

GoldensGirl said:


> And then there are _brands_ of hot dogs and sausage: Nathan's Best, Hebrew National, Oscar Meyer...


...and how about the hotdogs with mustards? American frankfurter with Pure Yellow mustard? Bratwurst with Spicy Brown mustard? Spinach and Feta dog with Honey mustard? Spicy sausage with Red Chili mustard?

NewfieMom


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

let's not forget Chicago Style Hot Dogs!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Chili Dog All the Way. Hmm. But I want to spend a lifetime with the little one, not eat one!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

GoldensGirl said:


> Chili Dog All the Way. Hmm. But I want to spend a lifetime with the little one, not eat one!


No, definitely not *eat*. But those of us who also frequent the threads on grandchildren have to concede that there is a lot of discussion of _nibbling_. Of course that is nibbling of _*human*_ babies. I would never nibble a baby dog...unless no one were looking, that is.... ;-)

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats! It would be fun to see one of the older siblings too!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

fourlakes said:


> I should NOT be encouraging this but... we do have the "Famous Racing Sausages" at the Milwaukee Brewer games: #1 Bratwurst, #2 Kielbasa, #3 Italian Sausage # 4 Hot Dog and #5 Chirizo. Another disclaimer: you all know I do not require litter theme names!


 I have to admit that I did think of the racing sausages!! another Wisconsin claim to fame!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> I should NOT be encouraging this but... we do have the "Famous Racing Sausages" at the Milwaukee Brewer games: #1 Bratwurst, #2 Kielbasa, #3 Italian Sausage # 4 Hot Dog and #5 Chirizo. Another disclaimer: you all know I do not require litter theme names!


No, no. I don't think you are encouraging this at all.... :uhoh:



hotel4dogs said:


> ooh oooh oooh Four Lakes Hot Dog! Four Lakes Golden Wurst! Four Lakes Spicy Chorizo! We could have lots of fun with this!


Nope. Not encouraging it at all!! 



LJack said:


> Congrats! It would be fun to see one of the older siblings too!


I am happy to oblige!! This is Shala from about three weeks ago! And I will even go one better and include some shots with her daddy, too! Abby and Tito make really good puppies!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Congratulations! Momma looks beautiful with her pups. Tito isn't too bad of a looker either. :


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> I am happy to oblige!! This is Shala from about three weeks ago! And I will even go one better and include some shots with her daddy, too! Abby and Tito make really good puppies!


Shala just gets more and more beautiful. It really isn't fair to the other females of the world!

But it isn't kind to those of us who were yearning for a puppy from this litter to rub in just how good the puppies that Abby and Tito make. Don't you think we can can _*see*_!!?? We can see two generations of fabulous right in this thread. If the puppies weren't making me smile so much, I would weep over not getting one!!! 

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

LJack said:


> Congrats! It would be fun to see one of the older siblings too!


Just for a little color variety here is a boy from the last litter- Kooper I think he looks like his dad Tito. And here is my girl Sofie from that litter.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

*swoon*


So many fuzzy emotions. Beautiful photos. I adore them all!!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations! Abby and the pups are gorgeous! A few weeks ago I got to see a Tito x Abby pup at a field training day. Beautiful dog.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

NewfieMom said:


> Shala just gets more and more beautiful. It really isn't fair to the other females of the world!
> 
> But it isn't kind to those of us who were yearning for a puppy from this litter to rub in just how good the puppies that Abby and Tito make. Don't you think we can can _*see*_!!?? We can see two generations of fabulous right in this thread. If the puppies weren't making me smile so much, I would weep over not getting one!!!
> 
> ...


 Trust me - it's hard for me, too! I would love a little sister for Shala.  



2golddogs said:


> Congratulations! Abby and the pups are gorgeous! A few weeks ago I got to see a Tito x Abby pup at a field training day. Beautiful dog.


 Oh! Who did you see??? (Sorry for the thread hijack!)


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> No, no. I don't think you are encouraging this at all.... :uhoh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, if Tito could talk ' I'm sure he's saying That's My Girl'!.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

For the "relative newcomers" to the forum, MyMaggieGirl is the only person here who can say she knew Tito "back in the day".
We met online on the forum, and then met each other at Tito's very first show, the big IKC show in downtown Chicago. There were 125 Goldens entered that day, I was his handler, and I had no clue what I was doing. She took some great photos for me. Ah, memories! He did, btw, place 4th in his class which was pretty amazing, all things considered. He placed 2nd in the sweepstakes class he was entered in.
But I digress. Kooper does look a lot like Dad Tito, as does Kai. The girls seem to favor Abby more, but clearly with influence from Tito.
The great pictures of Shala and Tito were taken Father's Day weekend. His daughter made him real proud that weekend!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Video of the little chowhounds who are three days old. 
You have to click on the link because YouTube and I do not exactly get along :-( ... all my fault :-(
https://youtu.be/NWElYXYHEHc


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a beautiful video, absolutely precious!.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

cute cute!! One little guy isn't getting to eat  , he's under Mom's foot.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> cute cute!! One little guy isn't getting to eat  , he's under Mom's foot.


Thirteen puppies -- ten spots to nurse. Good thing there is a napping/ nursing rotation. All pups good sized and gaining so all good


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Are they wearing colored collars? Do they have dabs of color on their rear ends? Have you decided how to tell them apart? (I want the one who is napping through dinner time. He-or she-reminds me of my Newfie, Griffin. Griffin sleeps on the walk and makes delivery men step over him. That Golden would get along well with him. May I have him, please?)

Deb


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Mom Abby stays in the box all the time right now, except to run out to go potty and then run back in. She even has her food and water "delivered" to the box (by me). So for the pups it's like those 24 hour buffets on cruise ships - somebody's always eating and somebody's always napping


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh wow! Congratulations!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful little pups! Thanks for the video


----------



## watergirl (Apr 9, 2014)

Congratulations to all! Loved all the family pics and that video...too cute. You are going to make 13 families VERY happy with many fun times ahead!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> Video of the little chowhounds who are three days old.
> You have to click on the link because YouTube and I do not exactly get along :-( ... all my fault :-(
> https://youtu.be/NWElYXYHEHc


 I love this!! And I sent it to my first-time brand-new mom friend, who is feeling quite exhausted by the constant feeding. I said I hoped that would make her feel better. 



fourlakes said:


> Mom Abby stays in the box all the time right now, except to run out to go potty and then run back in. She even has her food and water "delivered" to the box (by me). So for the pups it's like those 24 hour buffets on cruise ships - somebody's always eating and somebody's always napping


 That made me laugh out loud. I never thought of it that way!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> For the "relative newcomers" to the forum, MyMaggieGirl is the only person here who can say she knew Tito "back in the day".
> We met online on the forum, and then met each other at Tito's very first show, the big IKC show in downtown Chicago. There were 125 Goldens entered that day, I was his handler, and I had no clue what I was doing. She took some great photos for me. Ah, memories! He did, btw, place 4th in his class which was pretty amazing, all things considered. He placed 2nd in the sweepstakes class he was entered in.


I remember thinking that Tito's head was HUGE but I fell in love with him the moment I laid eyes on him. And his head doesn't look so huge anymore but it should be for all the awards he's earned.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I love all the little sausages! Those tiny legs are precious. Can't wait for more photos and videos! &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! They are adorable and Abby is a great mom!!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Congratulations they are adorable cant wait to watch them grow.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

_Oh! Who did you see??? (Sorry for the thread hijack!)_ 

I got to meet Kai. Not only a very handsome dog but great temperament too.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Pile O' Puppies. They will be one week old tomorrow.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I am in love!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is a pile of happiness! I wish I could snuggle them all!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I love how they all huddle together. Can they move around at all on their own at this stage? It seems like they've grown noticeably since the first picture.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!

Abby is such a great mommy.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

TheZ's said:


> Can they move around at all on their own at this stage? It seems like they've grown noticeably since the first picture.


They can move around as soon as they're born, scooting along. Their eyes and ears are still shut but those little noses are working just fine. They find mom and start nursing right away. They're starting to move faster now and are pushing up a little. Eyes wil be opening next week sometime. They grow so fast, it's amazing!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

awwww, look at all those little sausages! Too too cute!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> For the "relative newcomers" to the forum, MyMaggieGirl is the only person here who can say she knew Tito "back in the day".
> We met online on the forum, and then met each other at Tito's very first show, the big IKC show in downtown Chicago. There were 125 Goldens entered that day, I was his handler, and I had no clue what I was doing. She took some great photos for me. Ah, memories! He did, btw, place 4th in his class which was pretty amazing, all things considered. He placed 2nd in the sweepstakes class he was entered in.
> But I digress. Kooper does look a lot like Dad Tito, as does Kai. The girls seem to favor Abby more, but clearly with influence from Tito.
> The great pictures of Shala and Tito were taken Father's Day weekend. His daughter made him real proud that weekend!



Uh, what about me?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Stunningly beautiful!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

<<blushing>>
Sorry, didn't think you were still on the forum, haven't seen you lately!
Yep, My4Goldens has known Tito since the time he was about 8 weeks old!! We've trained together, traveled together, showed together. 
You knew Tito even BEFORE "back in the day", LOL.



my4goldens said:


> Uh, what about me?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> <<blushing>>
> Sorry, didn't think you were still on the forum, haven't seen you lately!
> Yep, My4Goldens has known Tito since the time he was about 8 weeks old!! We've trained together, traveled together, showed together.
> You knew Tito even BEFORE "back in the day", LOL.


And I even got one of Tito's puppies ! I am so proud of you and what you and Tito have accomplished. He is a fantastic dog, I will never ever forget the day when that Chessie lunged at him, grabbed some of Tito's butt feathers and all Tito did was dive under the chair. I knew he was gorgeous and talented, but that day sold me on his rock solid temperament.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the good words! Looking forward to seeing you and the pups soon!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Some of the eyes are starting to open - just little squints...


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Love them!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Fourlakes, is it my imagination or is the coat looking a little lighter on a few of the pups. I guess I was surprised to see it looking so close to Abby's when they were first born. Abby is beautiful and with the handsome heartbreaker Tito as dad, they will be gorgeous.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

There are a couple of lighter pups with light ears too-- meaning they will come out lighter. And there are a couple of darker pups who will be quite red. But I think most will be come out a dark gold color. It's so hard to tell from photos. They aren't always accurate depending on lighting, exposure, etc.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank-you for sharing, this was a great read, and pics and vid are awesome!

Are all of the pups spoken for? Do they go to performance or pet homes? (or both?)

Hope okay to ask!

Also, Abby is amazing, heck any animal or human who can nurse more than one offspring at the same time....unreal!!

After eyes open, what's the next major milestone you look for?


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

fourlakes said:


> There are a couple of lighter pups with light ears too-- meaning they will come out lighter.
> 
> 
> *And there are a couple of darker pups who will be quite red.
> ...


I believed in you, Jane. I knew you could do it. The photo of Shala shows how red your pups can be. So does your icon with all those Four Lakes dogs. I knew there would be some really red ones in this litter. I want my own "little red girl". Some day. I want one who likes like my last girl, Brit, whose sire was Tigathoes Redhead! If Tito and Abby are tired out, maybe you will be breeding some of their beautiful offspring. Sunfire and Cheerio also produced some beautiful red dogs!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Thank-you for sharing, this was a great read, and pics and vid are awesome!
> Are all of the pups spoken for? Do they go to performance or pet homes? (or both?) After eyes open, what's the next major milestone you look for?


I know there are some serious puppy addicts here on GRF who love seeing photos and videos of the little ones so I am happy to oblige! You can check my website for availability. Most of the pups are going to excellent pet homes but a couple to competition or hunting homes. Once they eyes are open they realize they have littermates to relate to and the goofing around starts. They are already starting to push up onto their legs and will be "toddling" soon... and running around in no time. Such fun to see them grow.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

NewfieMom said:


> If Tito and Abby are tired out, maybe you will be breeding some of their beautiful offspring.


Abby is retiring from the mom biz after this litter but hopes to be a grandma next year 
Sofie (Tito X Abby 2013) is up next for the 2016 litter. She has all her health clearances (excellent hips!!!) so I am now searching for the perfect guy (Tito won't work for this breeding :uhoh. Here is a photo of Miss Sofie.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Sofie is that beautiful, and has excellent hips?! The first litter really did produce some amazing dogs. I'm so glad you repeated the breeding


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

fourlakes said:


> Abby is retiring from the mom biz after this litter but hopes to be a grandma next year
> Sofie (Tito X Abby 2013) is up next for the 2016 litter. She has all her health clearances (excellent hips!!!) so I am now searching for the perfect guy (Tito won't work for this breeding :uhoh. Here is a photo of Miss Sofie.


Sofie is gorgeous. I am glad that Abby will not have to do this again. I bet that Mr. Tito didn't mind his part in it, though. He is a wonderful boy, but she is the trooper when it comes to giving birth to and then nursing the thirteen puppies!!! In terms of breeding I believe there are down sides to a dog being both the sire and the grand-sire of a litter. Besides, Tito has a new job-as well as all his usual work-now that Barb's grandson, Ray, needs him on guard duty. 

Deb
(NewfieMom)



http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

More puppy pics!! The crew is now 1-1/2 weeks old and they are growing like crazy. Mom Abby is doing a great job feeding this small army - spending extra time in the box so everyone gets enough. And they are starting to "toddle" - video of that promised soon.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Such precious little Angels  They look SO big and healthy for only 1.5 weeks! I hope that Sturdibag is big enough for the flight home.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

ArchersMom said:


> Such precious little Angels  They look SO big and healthy for only 1.5 weeks! I hope that Sturdibag is big enough for the flight home.


 
Oh, are you getting one of Abby's pups??? If so, I envy you.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

The last picture posted of Abby and her pups is beautiful. She looks so serene -- what a good Mom.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

KathyL said:


> Oh, are you getting one of Abby's pups??? If so, I envy you.


We are! I can hardly believe it, but one of those adorable little sausages will be flying back to Oregon next month.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

ArchersMom said:


> We are! I can hardly believe it, but one of those adorable little sausages will be flying back to Oregon next month.


How did I not know? I thought that I was following your dog search! This is MAJOR news. Of course I am incredibly jealous, but having you have one is the next best thing to having one myself, because now I can count on you to post photos and tell stories. (No one could have done a better job with photos than you did with your wedding, Katie!)

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ArchersMom said:


> We are! I can hardly believe it, but one of those adorable little sausages will be flying back to Oregon next month.



Yay! Congratulations, how lucky are you.......


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is a LOT of puppies! Abby is a champ.



ArchersMom said:


> We are! I can hardly believe it, but one of those adorable little sausages will be flying back to Oregon next month.


 Eeeeeeee!! You are going to LOVE this puppy! I'm so glad someone here is going to have one!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Momma Abby looks great and those little sausages are just so precious! Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Deech (Sep 4, 2012)

Those are the most beautiful pups! And a gorgeous mama too. Congratulations on the bunch.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

looks like the sausage litter theme has stuck hehehehe


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The puppies are two weeks old today. Their eyes are open and they are "toddling". Mom Abby is doing a great job keeping everyone well fed. And boy do they love to eat!! 
Click on the link for video of the chow hounds:
https://youtu.be/pAE-e3uhkJw


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Wonderful video! Ah, my puppy fever continues to increase.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Here are a couple of photos too... lunchtime, big sister Sofie checking in, and naptime.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

look at all those chunky little overstuffed sausages! Mom is doing a great job!
Thanks for the video and the photos.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh my gosh! I can't believe how fast they grow! They all look SO good! Kudos to you and Abby!! They are all clearly getting the perfect amount to eat!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't believe how beautiful they are. Or that they have heads. God is good.

Deb


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> look at all those chunky little overstuffed sausages! Mom is doing a great job!
> Thanks for the video and the photos.


 No kidding, their backsides need little signs that say "Wideload"!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just catching up and seeing this thread for the first time. Congrats to Abby and Tito (and you)! They are beautiful pups. I hope you enjoy the coming weeks. They look like they will be a lot of fun.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The puppies are 2-1/2 weeks old and starting to goof around and relate to one another.... for short periods of time. Then it's naptime again.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

What an awesome mother she is. That is a huge amount of puppies!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Those little ears are so cute!! Do you mark them somehow to tell them apart?


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

ArchersMom said:


> Those little ears are so cute!! Do you mark them somehow to tell them apart?


I mark them with fabric paint but photoshop it out in the photos (art teacher here - things have to look good ) When the personalities start coming out - very soon - I keep a notebook of observations. Also the puppies are each handled every day - feet, ears, tails, turned upside down, head down, tail down... and their nails get trimmed so they don't scratch mom while nursing.... with 13 pups. Yup.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I thought that's what you did. I remember you saying that about another litter but I can never see it on the videos. They're all my favorite anyway


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ooooh. I know it sounds silly, but that little sleeping face in the upper left corner of the third picture reminds me of Shala! They probably all kind of look like that at that age. I wish I could come visit them!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

It's going to be interesting to compare this litter to the last Tito x Abby litter, knowing what those pups came out looking like as adults-- well almost adults at two. But I'm thinking Shala might be a one of a kind girl


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

They all look so great! Great job mama Abby, papa Tito


----------



## Deech (Sep 4, 2012)

fourlakes said:


> I mark them with fabric paint but photoshop it out in the photos (art teacher here - things have to look good ) When the personalities start coming out - very soon - I keep a notebook of observations. Also the puppies are each handled every day - feet, ears, tails, turned upside down, head down, tail down... and their nails get trimmed so they don't scratch mom while nursing.... with 13 pups. Yup.


I had no idea! Such a lot of work; that is a lot of toenail clipping. By my count, 130... You must be very organized and love what you do. Thanks for the photos. Soooooo adorable.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Beautiful babies (sausages)! Mom and you are doing a great job.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> It's going to be interesting to compare this litter to the last Tito x Abby litter, knowing what those pups came out looking like as adults-- well almost adults at two. But I'm thinking Shala might be a one of a kind girl


 She definitely is to me!  

Are there any potential red heads in the bunch?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Lovely pups but not surprising, knowing the parents!.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Handling the puppies: it's a tough job but someone has to do it


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

they're so precious!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oooh. So scrumptious!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

OMG! They're so adorable, I'm starting to obsess with this thread


----------



## Deech (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh please! Feeling the urge to nibble toes! D-dilly-icious pups!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, they are just beautiful. Three weeks already tomorrow. Abby has to be exhausted, and you also. Thirteen!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

KathyL said:


> Oh, they are just beautiful. Three weeks already tomorrow. Abby has to be exhausted, and you also. Thirteen!


Abby is doing really well. And I've had it easy ... so far. My turn for feeding and cleaning up is coming soon!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> Handling the puppies: it's a tough job but someone has to do it


If only I were your neighbor. I'd be so happy to relieve you of this terrible job.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The puppies had their first real food today: puppy food mush with goat's milk - DELICIOUS!! After that full body eating experience they completely crashed. Mom Abby and sisters Sofie and Piper cleaned the box all up 
Here is video of the chow hounds enjoying their first meal:
https://youtu.be/q2iwPUf42Fk


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Goat's milk, richer and more nutritious or just easier to digest? Oh, I love the one that just went right in body and all -- Family style buffet. You can really see color variations now too.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

KathyL said:


> Goat's milk, richer and more nutritious or just easier to digest?


I've heard easier to digest and a good substitute for canned puppy formula if you end needing to bottle feed young pups. I'm starting them on food early to give Abby relief from nursing so many (13) pups. I'll just do puppy food and skip the goat's milk in a week or so.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Love all the snuffling, sucking noises from their first messy meal


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Goodness! I am melting!!!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Loved the video. Abby has clearly been doing a good job keeping them fed, they all looked so big. The ones that were completely in the feed bowl looked particularly well fed and the one that had pushed in under the one straddling the bowl, so cute and determined.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

This thread is like heroin (I think!). We are all addicted!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh my goodness! That video is just so darn cuuuute!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ohmygod. They are so adorable. They look like they are positively vibrating from the excitement of this new food! The ones who are sitting right in the bowl are hilarious. Man, I wish you lived closer to me!!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

That video is adorable! They look like they loved the food which is awesome for their mom.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Cuteness overload! They sure enjoyed that meal.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Loved watching and listening to the pups experience their first real meal.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sleeping beauties...
(have you guessed that I get nothing done lately? Good thing I'm off for the summer.)


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Nothing cuter than a pile of sleeping puppies!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Those are some darn beautiful puppies! I love all the sleeping photos


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh-Oh, somebody's still awake and giving you the evil eye.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe I should take some vacation time...I'm meant to be working and can't help but check in to take a look at these pups! LOL


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

They make my heart melt.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They are sooooo precious. I love the squeaky sounds they made during their first non-mom meal. I would think keeping them clean would be a full time job for Abby with you help!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Love the pile 'o pups. All so cute!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Mom? Any chance you're going to nurse us soon?


----------



## Deech (Sep 4, 2012)

Such sweetness! Xoxo


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

They know Mom and look how they can climb up the side of their box already. Pretty soon the mischief will begin.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Stunning litter!.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

KathyL said:


> They know Mom and look how they can climb up the side of their box already. Pretty soon the mischief will begin.


Like at 5 am this morning. I woke up to hear a puppy commotion going on. Mom was in the box nursing and one little guy was outside the box, trying to get back in. They are an active bunch!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aaaaa. Can't believe how fast they grow! I LOVE that picture!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I heard a rumor there might be a little red girl available???? 



Sweet Girl said:


> Aaaaa. Can't believe how fast they grow! I LOVE that picture!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> I heard a rumor there might be a little red girl available????


Oh, God. Please don't tell me that. Is that true?


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> I heard a rumor there might be a little red girl available????


First sausages, now rumors...such a troublemaker! We don't want to torture Sweet Girl. But there might be some truth to that rumor.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh dear. What are you going to do Sweet Girl?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> First sausages, now rumors...such a troublemaker! We don't want to torture Sweet Girl. But there might be some truth to that rumor.





rooroch said:


> Oh dear. What are you going to do Sweet Girl?


If you were around when I got Shala two years ago, you'll remember she used to HOWL in the crate at frst: "I'm dyyyyyyyying.... DYYYYYYYING... And now I'm dyyyying a little mooooooore...."

That's me right now.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

It would be pretty cool to have our pups sibling on the forum to keep up with. There's a lot of challenges with having two dogs though.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I bet Shala would love a baby sister!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Wish there was a way to somehow freeze this Rumor for just a bit for me....uh, I mean Sweet Girl


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Sweet Girl I do remember when you got Shala!! Big decision ahead I think.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

hubbub said:


> Wish there was a way to somehow freeze this Rumor for just a bit for me....uh, I mean Sweet Girl


Cute name for a girl pup: Rumor...... Four Lakes Rumor Has It . Or you could copy Bruce Willis and name her Rumer.
Edited to add: better than sausages anyway!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

2golddogs said:


> I bet Shala would love a baby sister!


I think Shala would love a sister too!

I would love to have one of these pups, my DH has me on a very strict limit of two dogs only... ugh!

_*Sweet girl*_, since you only have Shala this little girl that is available would be just perfect for you and her, love the name Rumor.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, I love the name Rumor. I think I need to stay away from this thread, it's putting too many ideas into my head!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> It would be pretty cool to have our pups sibling on the forum to keep up with. There's a lot of challenges with having two dogs though.





2golddogs said:


> I bet Shala would love a baby sister!


 Sadly, it's really not going to happen. The timing is not right for me. I would not be able to take time off when she comes home - on top of the fact that I have a pretty small house and no yard. Very manageable for one dog - hard with two! At least for me. 



hubbub said:


> Wish there was a way to somehow freeze this Rumor for just a bit for me....uh, I mean Sweet Girl


 OH!! I think you should totally get her!! You have six weeks to get ready!! LOTS of time!



fourlakes said:


> Cute name for a girl pup: Rumor...... Four Lakes Rumor Has It . Or you could copy Bruce Willis and name her Rumer.
> Edited to add: better than sausages anyway!!!


 Or... you could spell it the British/Canadian/Fleetwood Mac way: Rumour. That IS a good name!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm laughing at the wee hours puppy escape! 

On my girl's first day at my home, I blocked her in the kitchen to run a quick errand, but, when I came back, discovered she was gone. That stinker had squeezed out through a little gap between the bottom of the cabinet and the floor and was investigating the rest of the house. Thankfully, her nose was working overtime so there was no crying involved! 



fourlakes said:


> Cute name for a girl pup: Rumor...... Four Lakes Rumor Has It . Or you could copy Bruce Willis and name her Rumer.
> Edited to add: better than sausages anyway!!!


I agree, much better than sausages. LOL!

I really like Rumor and that registered name would be great (with a hat tip to Adele)! I know LibertyME's girl is a Rumor too. 



Sweet Girl said:


> Sadly, it's really not going to happen. The timing is not right for me. I would not be able to take time off when she comes home - on top of the fact that I have a pretty small house and no yard. Very manageable for one dog - hard with two! At least for me.
> 
> OH!! I think you should totally get her!! You have six weeks to get ready!! LOTS of time!
> 
> Or... you could spell it the British/Canadian/Fleetwood Mac way: Rumour. That IS a good name!


Oh, I do like that spelling! I hear you with being busy - I'm in the midst of a major project at work and some home repairs (they were put off during Hannah's care). My friends have two lab mixes and the tiniest yard. They're jealous of my big yard and the nice preserve area a few miles away.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The puppies will be 4 weeks old tomorrow. They LOVE Mom! But poor mom is getting pretty tired of nursing this crew. And they want to know what this other strange substance is  (It didn't take them long to figure out how to lap up the water.)


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

What a good mom and the pups are just beautiful.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

So cute the way they are looking at that water bowl, drinking it today and probably splashing in it tomorrow! Abby looks great considering all she's done with the pups.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Gosh darnit ladies! I have been successful for months in reducing my online time. Now more Tito pups and no way will I be able to stay away!


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

*That timing thing*



Sweet Girl said:


> Sadly, it's really not going to happen. The timing is not right for me


Us too. Our rule is -one person per dog. Two keep us busy no matter how much Id love to get a (half)brother for Kai. Especially one with the "field cred" of the "Tater Tots." But like you-timing isn't right. 



> Or... you could spell it the British/Canadian/Fleetwood Mac way: Rumour. That IS a good name!


Gotta love British English. We use it at work. 

Lots of interesting Rumours and a cool name. 

 Hope you and Ms. Sweet Potato Pie are great!


Team Kai -working on remote controls
( an Abby x Tito original )


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm soooooo in love with these puppies!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, geeeze. Those puppies are getting to the so cute you want to eat them stage!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> The puppies will be 4 weeks old tomorrow. They LOVE Mom! But poor mom is getting pretty tired of nursing this crew. And they want to know what this other strange substance is  (It didn't take them long to figure out how to lap up the water.)


Aww bless her heart, she's been putting in a lot of overtime taking care of this group. She's so beautiful and such a good momma.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Four weeks old and goofing around...
(Click on the link to view the video.)
https://youtu.be/AEmpkyjNY9k


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw x1000000, they are just soooo beautiful!.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

They're so precious!! I could watch them all day long and get nothing done. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Loved the video!! They are developing little personalities already. I see a Tiny Tito snoozing over in the far corner


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Awh, they look like they are becoming more independent -- a few playing together, some lying down, and somebody who looks like they will be over the wall. What a joy to be able to watch them grow.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

makes my heart yearn for another.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> Loved the video!! They are developing little personalities already. I see a Tiny Tito snoozing over in the far corner


I have my eye out for Tiny Titos. For of you who don't know they are the boys snoozing around the edge of the puppy box while others are playing and even trampling over them. For some reason there is no connection between snoozing and working ability-????? It's a Tito mystery.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I see a Shala, too! That would be the one at the end standing up on the side of the box. "Let me out! Out! Out! I must explore the world, meet everyone in it, and experience all new fun things!"


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Aww, I love the snoozers


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

That little one who noticed the camera person and went all the way to the edge of the box to meet. OMG, I'm smitten.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I have to say, I'm pretty happy I don't have to pick the puppy for us. They're all so adorable, I could never decide. I love the little greeter who can't wait to get out of the box, but I love the tiny sleepy Tito's too.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a nice way to end my day...staring at pretty red headed puppies! So beautiful and all seem spunky. Even the sleepy ones. LOL.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They are adorable! I smell puppy breath--that's not good-I don't need another one!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

FourLakes, did you get the storm that passed through Wisconsin yesterday, if so I hope you and the pups managed? I got the hail and it sounded like I was inside a popcorn maker.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

KathyL said:


> FourLakes, did you get the storm that passed through Wisconsin yesterday, if so I hope you and the pups managed? I got the hail and it sounded like I was inside a popcorn maker.


The storm missed us, thank goodness. I'm glad there was no reason for me and 16 dogs to "seek shelter" in the basement!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

They sure are developing their little personalities. How adorable.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Extra security measures were added around the puppy box today (exercise fence all the way around most of the time....) as we have had ESCAPEES. They want mom! And mom is cutting back on nursing and not visiting as often. The weaning process is tough. The puppy in the last photo is thinking back fondly to when mom spent almost the WHOLE DAY in the box and they could nurse whenever they wanted. Such bliss...and just a fond memory now.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

fourlakes said:


> Extra security measures were added around the puppy box today (exercise fence all the way around most of the time....) as we have had ESCAPEES. They want mom! And mom is cutting back on nursing and not visiting as often. The weaning process is tough. The puppy in the last photo is thinking back fondly to when mom spent almost the WHOLE DAY in the box and they could nurse whenever they wanted. Such bliss...and just a fond memory now.


Awww. Growing up is hard. 

So cuuuuuute however. I want to reach into the picture and rub their little bellies.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Do they cry for her? That would break my heart. But yes, part of growing up. They have no idea the love and fun that awaits in their new homes!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Those big brown eyes look so pitiful, you just want to hold them and tell them everything will be OK.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

What cute golden beans! Are you excited for them to go to their individual homes? Must be a hard process to go through, I have no idea how my breeder did it. I would want to keep all of them!!! Such cuties.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Just hanging around the puppy box, goofing around with the littermates:
(Clink on link for video)
https://youtu.be/jqvKsq95UPM


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That video was adorable....poor pup who was just getting laid on....LOL


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Adorable and so much fun to watch!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

So much cute! I watched the video 3 times before I realized that one little trouble maker was chewing on the towel lol


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

jennretz said:


> That video was adorable....poor pup who was just getting laid on....LOL


Yes. I remember my husband and me commenting on the antics of our first Golden's litter. We kept telling each other that everyone should step on his brother, that everyone should step on his sister. It seemed that all the puppies did was to walk all over their siblings with no regard at all for them! Unutterably adorable.

NewfieMom


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I love this age! They are just starting to really come alive, yet not quite wild sharks yet. It is so special!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

jennretz said:


> That video was adorable....poor pup who was just getting laid on....LOL


 I have a feeling there will be pay-back when least expected!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

They really are a beautiful litter.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Time is flying and the puppies turned 5 weeks old yesterday. They have been busy with visitors and got to play outside for the first time yesterday. I should probably move them to the indoor/ outdoor kennel space soon but I like having them here in the house. Last night I was watching TV and could look over to see a pile of sleeping puppies - the last photo


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Hard to believe they are 5 weeks already but then it's hard to believe summer is drawing to an end too. Do you ever have a favorite?


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

They are adorable and look at those smiles on the kids. Golden puppies make everyone happy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's hard for me to believe they are 5 weeks already too I am also sad because that means they will be going to their homes in a few more weeks and I won't get to see these little darlings anymore......


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

They are so beautiful, love the photos especially the one with the two pups looking up!.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am convinced that all those visits with your students and other kids is why Shala would literally pop up, ears up, light up whenever she would hear little kid voices, from the day she came home. She went bananas when she saw kids. It is GREAT socialization for these pups!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> I am convinced that all those visits with your students and other kids is why Shala would literally pop up, ears up, light up whenever she would hear little kid voices, from the day she came home. She went bananas when she saw kids. It is GREAT socialization for these pups!


The puppies LOVED playing with the kids out in the yard! It was loud, high energy- chasing around, pups getting handled kind of roughly (but also carefully supervised...) - and good fun for kids and pups. I'm so glad to have the puppies exposed to that kind of kid energy.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

KathyL said:


> Do you ever have a favorite?


I am trying hard not to have any favorites, especially among the girls -- and there are some very nice girls (argh!!!) -- because I will not/ can not keep one. I do have a fondness for the biggest boy who has huge paws and is very mellow, sweet, cuddly. And the "little guy" (smallest boy) is spunky and quite a character. He is a favorite of many visitors. Such fun to see the personalities emerge


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

How is mama doing? Is she completely done with nursing? The puppers are wonderful.... So much fun to have all that energy in the house. And then to be able to watch them sleep.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

OutWest said:


> How is mama doing? Is she completely done with nursing?


Mom Abby is doing fine. She is pretty much done nursing. She sleeps by the pen and likes to check on them often. This means that Jane is now on duty for feeding and cleanup


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

somehow I can just picture Abby nudging you gently...."uh Jane, you missed a spot of pee over there...."


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> somehow I can just picture Abby nudging you gently...."uh Jane, you missed a spot of pee over there...."


Actually this crew is so good about using their potty box that it has been fairly easy. Of course it's yours truly who has to clean out the potty box...


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The puppies love to race around and play in the outdoor dog run. 
(Click on the link for video of the action
https://youtu.be/KjRZn-E-dgA 

Photos: Untying Jane's shoes and enjoying being outdoors.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow they are sooo cute!!!! <33 After meeting Shala, I can't tell you how much I would LOVE to have one of those little pups! Just want to snuggle them all


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the start of the bitey face!!!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I laughed at the one pup as it "leaped" into the crate. Love all the ruff and tumble going on.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

How adorable!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I, too, laughed at the puppy who jumped into the crate in order to wrestle. They are adorable.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

They are really having a good time getting all that fresh air and exercise. Little maniacs discovering something new every day.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you so much for sharing these pups with us! They make my day.

Has the last little red girl claimed a new owner's heart yet? I so wish I could have her.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I love them at this age. They are so crazy cute and funny. And then they just get better and better as they grow up!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

GoldensGirl said:


> Thank you so much for sharing these pups with us! They make my day.
> 
> Has the last little red girl claimed a new owner's heart yet? I so wish I could have her.


All officially claimed. Two weeks to D-day (departure day...though not all 13 in one day -spread out a little...)


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

fourlakes said:


> All officially claimed. Two weeks to D-day (departure day...though not all 13 in one day -spread out a little...)


 I'm sure bittersweet for you, and it will be for a lot of us forum members who checked this thread morning, noon and night for updates. Abby and Tito created some beautiful offspring.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The puppies are 6 weeks old today. 
(Click on the link to see video!) 
https://youtu.be/sCwVdk9sBjg


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

So sweet! They sure love their Momma : I can't wait for these next two weeks to pass! It's killing me.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Those have to be some of the sweetest, cutest puppies ever. Love how they quit the wrestling and ran over to the gate to see mom. It looked like at least one was trying to nurse through the gate.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They are so stinking cute.

Just once I'd love to be in the middle with all 13 of them.......

Ok, maybe more than once....


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, I love how they all run over to see Abby! Does she come in at all anymore, or just visit from outside the fence? Would they all still try to nurse even though they are eating real food?


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> Aw, I love how they all run over to see Abby! Does she come in at all anymore, or just visit from outside the fence? Would they all still try to nurse even though they are eating real food?


Oh yes, they will nurse if Abby lets them. I let her in the pen if she wants in. Sometimes she let's them nurse a little and sometimes she snarls at them to stay back, which they do.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

It must be interesting to watch the dynamics that go on. They are definitely a healthy bunch -- Abby has done her part, you're doing your part and it's hot, do you just turn on the hose to let them splash a little or too messy.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

KathyL said:


> It must be interesting to watch the dynamics that go on. They are definitely a healthy bunch -- Abby has done her part, you're doing your part and it's hot, do you just turn on the hose to let them splash a little or too messy.


Their indoor kennel space is air conditioned so they've been staying cool. I picked a plastic tub with low sides that I'm going to try as a puppy pool today. I'll see what they do with it.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Okay, WAY too cute! All the credit for this video goes to my son and daughter-in-law. I would have no clue how to do this:
(Click on the link for "The running of the puppies..." in slow-mo )
https://youtu.be/sW199AnWZj0


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wonderful, just what I needed!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

fourlakes said:


> Okay, WAY too cute! All the credit for this video goes to my son and daughter-in-law. I would have no clue how to do this:
> (Click on the link for "The running of the puppies..." in slow-mo )
> https://youtu.be/sW199AnWZj0


That was adorable!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, I loved it! Was that the first time that they were ever let out? It seemed like they just kept on coming!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Amazing video, sitting here with big stupid grin on my face!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

That was simply awesome! The first explorers had looks on their faces that must have been like those of people who had traveled the seas for months and were finally seeing new lands!


NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the video, slowing the speed down was great. 

Too cute the one little one who was heading back in then decided nope, staying out with the rest of the crew.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That video is amazing! I want all 13 of them!



fourlakes said:


> Their indoor kennel space is air conditioned so they've been staying cool. *I picked a plastic tub with low sides that I'm going to try as a puppy pool today.* I'll see what they do with it.


 PLEASE post video of the first explorations of the pool!!!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> PLEASE post video of the first explorations of the pool!!!


Yes, please, Ma'am!!! 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> PLEASE post video of the first explorations of the pool!!!


Pouring rain today and sounds like the same tomorrow.... but soon!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Second round of rain here now and a crack of thunder that caught me by surprise. We're all just so spoiled with your videos especially "the Running".


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Puppy fun and games at 6-1/2 weeks of age:
1. Bitey face through the hole in the cinderblock.
2. Mountain climbing on top of the potty box lid, tunneling under the potty box lid, chewing on the potty box lid.
3. Tug with a friend.
4. Saying hi to Jane.
5. And now I think I'm ready for a nap....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the pics, my two favorites are:

1) Saying hi to Jane-what a doll, just look at that precious face.......

2) playing bitey face through the cinder block hole while having your tail bit, how cute and so ingenious.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank goodness we're going to have (at least?) one of these cuties here on the forum to keep watching. They are so adorable together. They look like a busy busy crew.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You should make it part of your contact that any adopter needs to post pictures on a regular basis on this forum ?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm sure Archer can't wait to have a new little sibling to take under his wing. They're so precious, and fun. I love all the bitey face, it's a favorite past time at our house too.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

They really are beautiful and the color is so rich, I bet most of them pick up Abby's coloring. I like #4 or maybe just the deep color with those black eyes, #5 looks like a sweet mellow pup or maybe just a little on the tired side.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh my goodness, thanks for my puppy fix for the day! Adorable.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Love that video your son made!! They are all so darn cute!!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

KathyL said:


> *They really are beautiful and the color is so rich, I bet most of them pick up Abby's coloring.* I like #4 or maybe just the deep color with those black eyes, #5 looks like a sweet mellow pup or maybe just a little on the tired side.


I know. We're not allowed to ask breeders for colors we like, but we can discuss them here. 

I keep thinking _sweet potatoes_ when I look at some of these roly-poly red furballs. I think a previous litter had that theme! I just love my red doggies. My first one was quite red and so traditionally a Golden.

Must I enter a _caveat_ that I loved my pale yellow Lab who was a rescue and currently love my black Newfie?

NewfieMomhttp://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

NewfieMom said:


> I know. We're not allowed to ask breeders for colors we like, but we can discuss them here.
> 
> *I keep thinking sweet potatoes when I look at some of these roly-poly red furballs. *I think a previous litter had that theme!I just love my red doggies. My first one was quite red and so traditionally a Golden.
> 
> ...


Shala's registered name is Four Lakes Sweet Potato Pie


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> Shala's registered name is Four Lakes Sweet Potato Pie


Yes. My association *was* to Shala. But given my worse than dreadful memory, I was not about to try guessing. I would have had to look that up! Thank you for the reminder. Beautiful Shala! 

NewfieMom
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Cuuuties!!!! I bet they've all got wonderful personalities they look like they love to play with each other.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The puppies went to the vet yesterday for shots and checkups. All are healthy and ready to go to their new homes next weekend. The vet said most breeders would be happy with a litter or 6 or 7, so Abby basically had a double litter. And the car ride was such fun...:no: :no: :no: (lots of loud complaining going on...) I pulled up at a stoplight and two young guys in the car next to me had their windows open (mine were closed) and looked at me like "what the heck is going on over in that car?!" I thought, oh no, I hope they don't call the police!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Couldn't you just picture getting pulled over, having your car searched, and the officer finding all these beautiful little guys and gals? You'd never get on your way because the officer would be having way too much fun with them.

Great pictures, good to hear their vet visit went well. 
I'm sad to hear they are going to their homes soon....... going to miss seeing pictures and hearing about them.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

They are getting so big! Gorgeous pups!!!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Couldn't you just picture getting pulled over, having your car searched, and the officer finding all these beautiful little guys and gals? You'd never get on your way because the officer would be having way too much fun with them.
> 
> Great pictures, good to hear their vet visit went well.
> I'm sad to hear they are going to their homes soon....... going to miss seeing pictures and hearing about them.


I read this before I saw the picture (which was on the previous page). Now that I've read the story, let me just say that I think it would have been great fun if those boys _*had*_ called the police (although a waste of public resources)! It would also have been a nice reward for our men (and women) in blue to see the beautiful pups!

NewfieMom :wavey:


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

We are all going to miss these puppies!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Couldn't you just picture getting pulled over, having your car searched, and the officer finding all these beautiful little guys and gals? You'd never get on your way because the officer would be having way too much fun with them


They did gather a small crowd in the vets parking lot. I had the back and side doors of the van open for air and pretty soon everyone passing by or from the building were gathered around. The mailman came in while I was paying and said "I saw all those puppies so I just slipped one into my truck." It was quite a sight.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

What a great picture! I love the little one that has it's paw up against the crate, like let me out!!

You know with the crates saying ASPCA, someone might have thought you just busted a puppy mill and were taking the group to safety.

I agree with everyone who said how much we are going to miss these little cuties.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for the many joys that this thread offers! I come here every chance that life provides and I always leave with a song in my heart and huge grin on my face!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Oh, silly puppies. I hope they like soft sided crates a little better! They're all so beautiful. Can't wait until next weekend


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm really going to miss the puppies, but am so happy and pleased for the families who are so lucky to be getting such a beautiful bundle of golden joy!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think at least one of the puppies will hang around on the forum


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hmmm-are you getting a Tito-tot??


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't imagine wrangling 13 puppies to the vet! But holy - you must have been the most popular person there! Do you bring the pups in one at a time? Or did you bring a helper? I just can't even imagine how this works! You are truly amazing.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

KathyL said:


> You know with the crates saying ASPCA, someone might have thought you just busted a puppy mill and were taking the group to safety.


OR, from all the fussing, that I was like one of Cruella De Vil's henchmen, had kidnapped them, and was taking them to be made into a fur coat. :bowl:


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> I can't imagine wrangling 13 puppies to the vet! But holy - you must have been the most popular person there! Do you bring the pups in one at a time? Or did you bring a helper? I just can't even imagine how this works! You are truly amazing.


The reproductive vet I see does a lot of this kind of thing. He and two vet techs handled the whole thing. Puppies in/ puppies checked/ puppies back out/ all the paperwork in great order. They are so efficient. All I had to do was pay the bill --and listen to the pitiful fussing during the car ride.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> The reproductive vet I see does a lot of this kind of thing. He and two vet techs handled the whole thing. Puppies in/ puppies checked/ puppies back out/ all the paperwork in great order. They are so efficient. All I had to do was pay the bill --and listen to the pitiful fussing during the car ride.


 Amazing. But that must have been QUITE the drive. I know what one of these pups sounds like howling in a crate. Can't imagine having 13x that in a car!! Hope you had a nice glass of wine when you got home!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I was lucky. My vet came to my house for all puppy vaccination, etc. The thought of taking so many to visit him - no helpers, just me and him, no thank you.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

fourlakes said:


> They did gather a small crowd in the vets parking lot. I had the back and side doors of the van open for air and pretty soon everyone passing by or from the building were gathered around. The mailman came in while I was paying and said "I saw all those puppies so I just slipped one into my truck." It was quite a sight.


You just can't resist golden retriever puppies. They make everyone happy.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

fozziesmom said:


> Hmmm-are you getting a Tito-tot??


I'm not sure whom you were addressing with this post, but Katie, *ArchersMom*, is!  We shall be at her mercy regarding photos. Luckily, she has an excellent track record on this forum. When she got married (at a formal wedding), she posted photos on her wedding day! So I trust her!

Deb


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

If fozziesmom is thinking the same as me I was wondering if Barb (hotel4dogs), was having a pup!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I hope we're not the only ones. I'd love to follow our pups brother or sister on the forum too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> They did gather a small crowd in the vets parking lot. I had the back and side doors of the van open for air and pretty soon everyone passing by or from the building were gathered around. The mailman came in while I was paying and said "I saw all those puppies so I just slipped one into my truck." It was quite a sight.


I bet everyone was having so much fun and were ooohing and awwing....... 

One time when I had one of my guys at my Vet, there was a litter of Black lab pups that came in. The Vet clinic had a white wooden bench that was in the waiting area. These little lab pups were all lined up sitting on it, it was quite the sight and they were soooooo cute. 

Of course no where as cute as your Abby/Tito babies are.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

NewfieMom said:


> I'm not sure whom you were addressing with this post, but Katie, *ArchersMom*, is!  We shall be at her mercy regarding photos. Luckily, she has an excellent track record on this forum. When she got married (at a formal wedding), she posted photos on her wedding day! So I trust her!
> 
> Deb


Congratulations ArchersMom, how lucky are you!!!!!!!

Looking forward to seeing your little one's thread and lots of pictures.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

no, no Tito put for me this time around.
I haven't said much on the forum, but lots of life changes for me lately. We just sold the house and pet hotel, just finished training the new owners. Right now we're renting, and hoping to break ground for our new house in a couple of weeks.
So I am officially RETIRED! Enjoying the grandson, who will be 8 months old next weekend, and just found out there's another little one on the way!
Not a good time for a puppy....


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

hotel4dogs said:


> no, no Tito put for me this time around.
> I haven't said much on the forum, but lots of life changes for me lately. We just sold the house and pet hotel, just finished training the new owners. Right now we're renting, and hoping to break ground for our new house in a couple of weeks.
> So I am officially RETIRED! Enjoying the grandson, who will be 8 months old next weekend, and just found out there's another little one on the way!
> Not a good time for a puppy....


We did the same thing four years ago - sold our business (a resort) and retired. I know how stressful it is selling a business and all the training and stuff for new owners. If you enjoy your retirement half as much as we have you are in for some fun times. Good luck and enjoy. You deserve it.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations on your retirement.


----------



## Mmarie07 (Jun 5, 2015)

ArchersMom said:


> I hope we're not the only ones. I'd love to follow our pups brother or sister on the forum too!



I'll be getting one of the pups also! So excited!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! You'll have to do an introduction thread and share all your puppy pictures with us. I think its in the contract


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Mmarie07 said:


> I'll be getting one of the pups also! So excited!


YAY!! We'll be able to follow at least TWO of Shala's little siblings!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I have been sending buyers here for lots of good information and also some "stimulating" discussion. Maybe we can get all 13 puppy buyers on board -- and fill up the puppy section of the forum!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> no, no Tito put for me this time around.
> I haven't said much on the forum, but lots of life changes for me lately. We just sold the house and pet hotel, just finished training the new owners. Right now we're renting, and hoping to break ground for our new house in a couple of weeks.
> So I am officially RETIRED! Enjoying the grandson, who will be 8 months old next weekend, and just found out there's another little one on the way!
> Not a good time for a puppy....


 Well congratulations on retirement, new house etc. Actually it doesn't sound like you will be retired with building and babies, but those are fun things.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

fourlakes said:


> I have been sending buyers here for lots of good information and also some "stimulating" discussion. Maybe we can get all 13 puppy buyers on board -- and fill up the puppy section of the forum!!


 13 Abby/Tito pups just might warrant it's own forum!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

KathyL said:


> 13 Abby/Tito pups just might warrant it's own forum!


And 13 is just one litter, remember, *Kathy*! There is another one of full siblings!

It might _warrant_ it, but I don't want to _encourage_ it. I want to keep those Abby/Tito puppy owners (sometimes called Tito Tot owners) _*right here*_ where I can keep my eye on the dogs as they grow! I am selfish, I know. What can I say? 

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Hotel4dogs, congratulations!!! And another new baby, how exciting!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> no, no Tito put for me this time around.
> I haven't said much on the forum, but lots of life changes for me lately. We just sold the house and pet hotel, just finished training the new owners. Right now we're renting, and hoping to break ground for our new house in a couple of weeks.
> So I am officially RETIRED! Enjoying the grandson, who will be 8 months old next weekend, and just found out there's another little one on the way!
> Not a good time for a puppy....


Congratulations, so much exciting news and wonderful things going on in your life. A new grandchild coming into this world is the best part of it all. 

Life is good for sure!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mmarie07 said:


> I'll be getting one of the pups also! So excited!



Congratulations to you, looking forward to seeing lot of pictures of your little one.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok, one last blast of puppy cuteness before they all leave for their new homes this weekend. 
Here is a video: https://youtu.be/DMwj0CHkaBk
And I'll attach photos. Oh my how they've grown!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm going to be sorry to see them go. That was just cuteness overload! And that one puppy who kept jumping up....cutest ever while his/her buddy sat there so politely taking it all in.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

oh, we're going to miss them! I can't imagine it'll be easy for them going from such a big litter to the next stage of their lives.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

They are beautiful -- you and Abby did a great job caring for them and it really does show. Can you tell one from the other, they sure seem to know you the way they look up at you or whoever was taking the video. I know you will shed a tear or two as they leave, I'd have a hard time doing that.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Pilgrim123 said:


> oh, we're going to miss them! I can't imagine it'll be easy for them going from such a big litter to the next stage of their lives.


 I wondered the same thing because they have enough littermates to choose who they want to be around or not.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Loved the video. That ability to sit and focus on a human seems to be an inherited trait, it was present in several of the first litter, too.
Great job Jane and Abby!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am really going to miss seeing pictures and videos of these beautiful little ones 
They are simply adorable........ 

Congrats to all the lucky families that are getting one of these little darlings. Really glad there are two Forum members that are, can't wait to follow them on their next part of their journey with their families.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, that video!! So many different personalities so clearly seen in that short clip. I'm going to miss seeing all of Shala's baby siblings together. I love the photo of the one with the tennis ball. That one reminds me a lot of Shala when she was that age. 

Do the older dogs seem to go looking for the puppies after they have all gone to their new homes? How much do Sofie and Piper actually spend near or with the pups, if at all? Sorry for all the questions - just curious.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you so much for sharing this litter with us all, I've really enjoyed them.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> Do the older dogs seem to go looking for the puppies after they have all gone to their new homes? How much do Sofie and Piper actually spend near or with the pups, if at all? Sorry for all the questions - just curious.


Mom Abby likes to go in the run to visit the puppies. And she has been teaching them some manners the past couple of weeks- as in "no means no" - about nursing or pestering her too much (pulling her tail, biting her ears....) There are a couple of persistent/ headstrong pups who have needed extra instruction about that-- and they got it! Abby plays with them too and also likes to lay outside the kennel, right next to the fence. But she never minds when it's time for them to go to their new homes. Sofie and Piper mostly want to go in and steal the puppy toys. They are kind of overgrown puppies themselves.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I shall miss seeing them altogether. Jane and Barb you have two amazing dogs who certainly produce the most beautiful puppies ever!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations on bringing 13 puppies along so beautifully. They all look so healthy, strong and happy. I particularly like the two that were sitting so attentively for the camera.


----------



## Deech (Sep 4, 2012)

Oooooh Jane,

After watching this most recent video over and over and over I'm just dying to know which one will come home with me on Saturday! I'm getting her Sherpa ready for the long flight home - 6 hours! Yikes. Hope hope hoping the crew onboard will be lenient about allowing her out for comforting. I doubt she will sleep that long. Will she? 

I promise to post photos of her so you all can watch her grow up. She will have a built in family: we have a 10 year old female Golden, Petra Jane. Mom lives with me and she has a Bichon Frise, 11 years old. She won't be lonely! I'm making final preparations for her homecoming, as well as getting tips from wise ones here on GRF. 

Candice


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Deech said:


> Oooooh Jane,
> 
> After watching this most recent video over and over and over I'm just dying to know which one will come home with me on Saturday! I'm getting her Sherpa ready for the long flight home - 6 hours! Yikes. Hope hope hoping the crew onboard will be lenient about allowing her out for comforting. I doubt she will sleep that long. Will she?
> 
> ...


Congratulations, how wonderful, your new puppy will certainly have an International Following!.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

So nice to meet you here, I will love seeing photos of your puppy!




Deech said:


> Oooooh Jane,
> 
> After watching this most recent video over and over and over I'm just dying to know which one will come home with me on Saturday! I'm getting her Sherpa ready for the long flight home - 6 hours! Yikes. Hope hope hoping the crew onboard will be lenient about allowing her out for comforting. I doubt she will sleep that long. Will she?
> 
> ...


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

We are one of the lucky 13. We are on the long ride home with our beautiful boy. We wrestled with what to name him and had come up with some cute registered name referencing lakes and fireworks. But then we thought it takes a very special pup to follow in the paw prints of a very special dog, and this puppy is indeed special. So his rehistered name is Four Lakes Lil Somethin' Special and we call him Sammy in recognition of his being born on the fourth. He is being so very good on this very long drive. When we first put him in the crate his tail was wagging when he saw the toys. When he realized the car was mo ing and he was stuck in the crate he started howling. That lasted about 10 minutes, then he decided he might as well play with the toys, then take a nap. He would love to be in the crate with Cooper! Cooper is being so good with him, I couldn't be more proud of him. I think he is happy to have a new buddy. Still 5 hours to go before home. I'll post pictures, promise. Thank you Jane for entrusting us with this special boy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so excited that you have a Tito x Abby puppy!!! I was so hoping it would work out


----------



## Deech (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh thank you Swishywagga and Hotel4Dogs! I am one lucky mama-to-be! I just watched the video a few more times. Sigh. It's a bit like Christmas morning! Don't you just want to get into the middle of all those pups and let them crawl all over you? They are such role-poly cuties.


----------



## Deech (Sep 4, 2012)

2golddogs said:


> We are one of the lucky 13. We are on the long ride home with our beautiful boy. We wrestled with what to name him and had come up with some cute registered name referencing lakes and fireworks. But then we thought it takes a very special pup to follow in the paw prints of a very special dog, and this puppy is indeed special. So his rehistered name is Four Lakes Lil Somethin' Special and we call him Sammy in recognition of his being born on the fourth. He is being so very good on this very long drive. When we first put him in the crate his tail was wagging when he saw the toys. When he realized the car was mo ing and he was stuck in the crate he started howling. That lasted about 10 minutes, then he decided he might as well play with the toys, then take a nap. He would love to be in the crate with Cooper! Cooper is being so good with him, I couldn't be more proud of him. I think he is happy to have a new buddy. Still 5 hours to go before home. I'll post pictures, promise. Thank you Jane for entrusting us with this special boy.


Hi 2GoldDogs :wavey: I love your new pup's name. Very cute. We will have a sibling, female, of your pup and we are still searching for names... well, I have a list of about 30 possibilities. Wow, theoretically there could be 11 others on the Forum who could use help naming their pups. Maybe you could private message me your name rejects?  ha ha! We are trying to come up with something to reference lake/water/fireworks/patriotic also so I guess that is a given.

I look forward to seeing your pictures!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

2golddogs: So glad Sammy is hanging in there on the long ride home! We will need lots of photos and updates as he settles into his wonderful new home.
Deech: I am looking forward to meeting you on Saturday. And your new girl is too! She promises to be good on the long flight home ;-) 
I am so pleased to have the pups going to such wonderful homes and that we can all stay in touch here on GRF!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just love seeing the posts of forum members who have adopted one of the Tito/Abby pups and I can't wait to begin seeing pictures and stories.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I can't believe it is time for their forever homes!!! Time goes by so fast!! Thank you for sharing photos and videos. I am glad to know we get to watch some of them as they grow.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations 2golddogs, and wish you many years of fun, good health and happiness with your beautiful pup Sammy.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sammy is settling in so nicely. He loves following Cooper and Cooper waits for him to catch up. We had to get up with him twice last night but he settled back in his crate and went to sleep. He is a real joy in our lives.

On the way home.








First day home


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he's adorable!! He has his Mom's face!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I thought so too Barb. He was so funny in the car. At every toll booth, and there were plenty, he would stand and wag his tail when he saw the attendant. He probably thought one of them might let him out!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I needed a happy tears moment this morning. Thank you for sharing the pictures, excitement and joy


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm glad to hear Sammy did well on the long trip home. He is lucky to have a good role model in big brother Cooper. Have fun with him! I know you will...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Deech said:


> Oooooh Jane,
> 
> After watching this most recent video over and over and over I'm just dying to know which one will come home with me on Saturday! I'm getting her Sherpa ready for the long flight home - 6 hours! Yikes. Hope hope hoping the crew onboard will be lenient about allowing her out for comforting. I doubt she will sleep that long. Will she?
> 
> ...





2golddogs said:


> We are one of the lucky 13. We are on the long ride home with our beautiful boy. We wrestled with what to name him and had come up with some cute registered name referencing lakes and fireworks. But then we thought it takes a very special pup to follow in the paw prints of a very special dog, and this puppy is indeed special. So his rehistered name is Four Lakes Lil Somethin' Special and we call him Sammy in recognition of his being born on the fourth. He is being so very good on this very long drive. When we first put him in the crate his tail was wagging when he saw the toys. When he realized the car was mo ing and he was stuck in the crate he started howling. That lasted about 10 minutes, then he decided he might as well play with the toys, then take a nap. He would love to be in the crate with Cooper! Cooper is being so good with him, I couldn't be more proud of him. I think he is happy to have a new buddy. Still 5 hours to go before home. I'll post pictures, promise. Thank you Jane for entrusting us with this special boy.


Oh, yay!! Two more Shala siblings on the forum! I can't wait to see your pics of them as they grow up! It will be so interesting to see how much they look like Shala and Sofie and Kai (who is also on the forum). I can tell you, you will ADORE your puppies. They are the best. Oh, and be prepared: you will never take a walk with your dog without someone stopping you to say how beautiful he or she is. When Shala was really little, people would stop their cars to come and see her.  Have fun!! Post lots of pictures!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

2golddogs said:


> Sammy is settling in so nicely. He loves following Cooper and Cooper waits for him to catch up. We had to get up with him twice last night but he settled back in his crate and went to sleep. He is a real joy in our lives.
> 
> On the way home.
> View attachment 561290
> ...


Those eyes are very serious! So cute!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Is Sammy in pup #5 picture in last group of pictures of the pups?


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Is Sammy in pup #5 picture in last group of pictures of the pups?


You mean the one walking toward me? Nope, that's a different boy.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

_2golddogs,_ I was so glad to see that you were getting one of the pups. I hope Sammy brings you much joy and helps heal the loss of your special boy earlier this year.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

fourlakes said:


> You mean the one walking toward me? Nope, that's a different boy.



The one on the right in this picture...


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Sammy is gorgeous!! I love the picture of him in his crate -- he's kind of giving you the stink eye! You had a long drive from Madison to West Virginia and it sounds like he handled it like a champ, what a good boy.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

jennretz said:


> The one on the right in this picture...
> View attachment 561497


 That does look a lot like Sammy, especially those dark eyes. I don't think I would have been able to keep them straight.


----------



## Deech (Sep 4, 2012)

KathyL said:


> Sammy is gorgeous!! I love the picture of him in his crate -- he's kind of giving you the stink eye! You had a long drive from Madison to West Virginia and it sounds like he handled it like a champ, what a good boy.


I had to go back and see what you meant by the stink eye -- oh my! He's so young but you can just see that little stinker there! Ha ha! He's just beautiful. Good boy Sammy!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

jennretz said:


> The one on the right in this picture...
> View attachment 561497


I think you're right - that looks like Sammy! I have them all marked with fabric paint. Sammy was "orange shoulder boy." But I can tell them apart pretty well now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

2golddogs said:


> We are one of the lucky 13. We are on the long ride home with our beautiful boy. We wrestled with what to name him and had come up with some cute registered name referencing lakes and fireworks. But then we thought it takes a very special pup to follow in the paw prints of a very special dog, and this puppy is indeed special. So his rehistered name is Four Lakes Lil Somethin' Special and we call him Sammy in recognition of his being born on the fourth. He is being so very good on this very long drive. When we first put him in the crate his tail was wagging when he saw the toys. When he realized the car was mo ing and he was stuck in the crate he started howling. That lasted about 10 minutes, then he decided he might as well play with the toys, then take a nap. He would love to be in the crate with Cooper! Cooper is being so good with him, I couldn't be more proud of him. I think he is happy to have a new buddy. Still 5 hours to go before home. I'll post pictures, promise. Thank you Jane for entrusting us with this special boy.


Congratulations!

Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures and hearing all about little Sammy. 
I hope he fills your hearts with lots of love and joy for years to come.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sammy was very busy the past couple days. On Thursday he came with us for Cooper's lesson with the field pro and met several new people. The pro really liked him. Last night he slept through the night! Today we met with my training group where he met more people and got to play with a pup out of Redwing kennels. The sound of gunshot didn't phase him. He's sound asleep in his crate. A few pictures from yesterday and today.








He found the bag of orange bumpers
















Exploring around the house


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

2golddogs - those are some awesome pictures of Sammy. The first picture in particular is my favorite!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I think Sammy is going to be one busy guy! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely photos of Sammy!.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing pictures of Sammy. He's beautiful and really looks at home.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I love the pics of Sammy! He has the same little serious face Shala had/has!  You are going to have so much fun with him!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The puppy exodus has begun. Puppy Piper went off to Milwaukee yesterday. The latest report is that she is settling in nicely.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Catching up after a very intense week at work. How I will miss this thread! It is such a joy to know that at least a couple of these precious pups will be here with us on the GRF going forward. Many, many thanks and congratulations to the new human parents.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I think we will be hearing about this pup on GRF... here is Teal taking a break from her travels at Cabelas near Chicago. Then she and Archersmom will catch their flight to Oregon. The report is that she is not liking being in the carrier in the car :no:


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Poor Teal, if she didn't like being in a crate from Madison to Chicago, she might not like the length of the flight back to Oregon. Her face says "Do you know who my Dad is!"


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I get to sit with the most popular girl in the airport


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

So cute and coming to the West Coast!
I hope I get to meet the two of you at some point.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

who's your Daddy??


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> who's your Daddy??


Aw............ .........!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

ArchersMom said:


> I get to sit with the most popular girl in the airport


 She does look rather pleased with herself!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm trying to compare Teal and Tito and I see resemblance with the exception that Tito was a bit blonder. Let me guess, Tito was born with a gold name tag and destined for great things.


----------



## Mmarie07 (Jun 5, 2015)

I am loving all of these pictures! I can't wait to pick up my boy on Monday!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Mmarie07 said:


> I am loving all of these pictures! I can't wait to pick up my boy on Monday!!


Welcome to the Forum! We look forward to many photos of and stories about your very special little boy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I see a resemblance there as well, especially when you consider that Teal is a female, she has quite a lovely head (their heads tend to be narrower is what I mean). 
Love your comment about the name tag  .



KathyL said:


> I'm trying to compare Teal and Tito and I see resemblance with the exception that Tito was a bit blonder. Let me guess, Tito was born with a gold name tag and destined for great things.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I'm so happy to meet a puppy parent and hope to see lots of photos and stories.



Mmarie07 said:


> I am loving all of these pictures! I can't wait to pick up my boy on Monday!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> who's your Daddy??


OMG - they look so much alike!! And I think Teal has some big plans as well.... that girl is not lacking in confidence and ambition!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

More puppy goodbyes/hellos...
1. Group selfie on the road to near Minneapolis with girl "no name quite yet."
2. It's Madison (Maddy)! She is headed to a wonderful home in northern Illinois. But it is in her contract that she is required to be a Packers fan. 
3. Horray!! One of the boys is staying in my neighborhood here in Madison and gets to live with these great kids! Name to be announced soon...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

So happy to see the wonderful homes the pups are going to!
If Maddy's Mom happens to see this, Tito is a Packer's fan, too


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

My first thought with Teal's pickup picture was Barb's avatar of Tito and I loved the follow up shot of Tito as a pup.  Fingers crossed that she was happier in the airplane carrier. 

Just curious, do the other pups seem troubled that their siblings are disappearing or are they so caught up in excitement?


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

All this talk about The Packers makes me realize that some of those puppies look ready to join a football team themselves. They certainly look like healthy little linebackers! Good job, Miss Abby! Very well-nurtured pups!
[Tito looked well-nurtured as a puppy, too, but maybe that was just his male head. ;-).]

NewfieMom


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> I get to sit with the most popular girl in the airport


 Eeeee! I hope you had a good trip home! I LOVED the airport day. How many millions of people came and patted Teal?  Tell her Shala sympathizes. She HATED being in the carrier, too. Hope she is settling in. 



fourlakes said:


> More puppy goodbyes/hellos...
> 1. Group selfie on the road to near Minneapolis with girl "no name quite yet."
> 2. It's Madison (Maddy)! She is headed to a wonderful home in northern Illinois. But it is in her contract that she is required to be a Packers fan.
> 3. Horray!! One of the boys is staying in my neighborhood here in Madison and gets to live with these great kids! Name to be announced soon...


 This is bringing back memories of my pick up day! I walked into your house and we went around the corner to your dining room and you said, here's your girl! She was SO beautiful and sweet. I couldn't believe she was mine.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

All in the family.... brother and sister puppies are going to two sisters' families. Stella Luna (pup on the right) is staying here in Madison. Boy pup Watson is going out to the Washington DC area. This should make for some extra fun family reunions.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love seeing the beautiful babies with their new families. 
Everyone looks so very very happy!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Oooh the D.C. boy will be near me. If I didn't have Kaizer, I'd totally be ready to steal him!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Well the puppies got off to their new homes -- except Winston, who spent the night with the big dogs here in the house last night. He was very good in the crate and only woke up once. He will head off to Minneapolis this afternoon and I will head back to my teaching job tomorrow. 

Here is Janie at the Milwaukee airport and waking up this morning at her new home in San Diego, CA:

















And here is June. She has been having a blast running around at her new home in the country near Minneapolis.
[/ATTACH]


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love all the puppy pictures


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, Janie and June are the spittin' image of Abby! What cuties!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Bittersweet photos.. they all look very happy with their new forever homes


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Another travelling pup... this one went to Texas! He is another "no name quite yet" boy...
1. Hey, check out my new harness!
2. travelling by car is very tiring...
3. travelling by plane is very tiring....


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

fourlakes said:


> Another travelling pup... this one went to Texas! He is another "no name quite yet" boy...
> 1. Hey, check out my new harness!
> 2. travelling by car is very tiring...
> 3. travelling by plane is very tiring....


Love those pictures!!! Especially the one on the plane.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't believe the range of colors. He seems to have Tito's coloring, but a little lighter and a very sweet soft face. I honestly don't think I could have said one was prettier than another.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

How is Miss Abby doing with the puppies gone? 

I'm going to miss watching them in this thread.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

OutWest said:


> How is Miss Abby doing with the puppies gone?


Miss Abby doing fine. She was done with them - and is ready to get back in shape with some long walks in the country and her favorite - Chuck-It.


----------



## Mmarie07 (Jun 5, 2015)

Here is Winston! We brought him home yesterday. He is settling in quite nicely! Stay tuned for his own puppy thread


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm just so happy for all these families! LOVE the photos. I'm so glad we get to watch some of them grow up here, too!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Mmarie07 said:


> Here is Winston! We brought him home yesterday. He is settling in quite nicely! Stay tuned for his own puppy thread


Congratulations, Winston is absolutely gorgeous!.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Yah Winston!! He got to stay an extra day with us and I was kind of thinking about keeping him  He is such a sweet boy. I'll look forward to updates and photos about his adventures.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Kind of sad to see them all dispersed. They're a beautiful bunch of puppies and it looks like they all found great homes.

Chuckit is a big favorite here too. Tell Miss Abby she did good.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Mmarie07 said:


> Here is Winston! We brought him home yesterday. He is settling in quite nicely! Stay tuned for his own puppy thread


Winston is a cutie-patootie!  Best wishes for many years of doggy kisses and wags. :--heart:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Mmarie07 said:


> Here is Winston! We brought him home yesterday. He is settling in quite nicely! Stay tuned for his own puppy thread



Love the name Winston!!! So cute!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh I just love the second picture of him -- he is trying so hard to sit perfectly straight!! Another beautiful boy.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Puppy Piper was pronounced "perfect" at her vet checkup. And as you can see she has been studying about how to be a good puppy


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Puppy Watson got acquainted with his owners' grand daughter this past weekend. He has been learning sit, stay, down and come. The report is that he is easy to train and learns quickly.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm happy to report that Madison, who moved to northern Illinois, is definitely a Packer's fan ! You can take the girl out of Wisconsin but not the "green and gold" out of the girl.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for updated pictures


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

One more photo of puppy Piper. I'm guessing she was "inspecting" that fringe on the rug


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

And "just inspecting" -- she has left the fringe there so she can take it off in a couple of months when no one is watching her!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Such good looking pups!!! Thanks for sharing pictures of them from their new homes!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

More puppy news: June is "growing like a weed"! She has learned sit, stay, walking nicely on a leash. She went swimming last weekend and loved the water. She is "so smart and picks up everything quickly." 
video of "sit": https://youtu.be/KK22To-rsmY


----------



## msheidiann (Jul 17, 2015)

Love all these puppy photos!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love seeing the puppy updates in all their new homes!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Puppy play date! Wilbur and Stella, the two pups who stayed here in Madison, came over for a play date yesterday. They are 11 weeks old now. Mom Abby was glad to see the pups and to play with them. She was also glad to see the kids who threw the squeaky ball for her over and over. Photos: Wilbur and mom Abby playing, Wiklbur saying hi, Stella (left) and Wilbur (right). The only way to get a photo of them was to hold them still - otherwise just blurs.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wilbur! What an awesome name.

That must have been so fun. They are so cute! How fun that they are close enough that they get to come visit you and their mum!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

One more pup: Seeger! He is very popular in his Texas neighborhood.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

fourlakes said:


> One more pup: Seeger! He is very popular in his Texas neighborhood.



Look at that nice sit!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> One more pup: Seeger! He is very popular in his Texas neighborhood.


LOVE the name. Assuming it's in memory of Pete, but maybe there's another Seeger I don't know..


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito at 9 weeks old, practicing his "sit-stay" with my daughter.
The focus, I believe, is largely genetic. I never had a dog with that amount of focus at a young age until Tito. A lot of people with Tito puppies say they see it in their pups. It makes them very, very easy to train.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> LOVE the name. Assuming it's in memory of Pete, but maybe there's another Seeger I don't know..


Yes, named after Pete Seeger. Some really cute names in this litter, though I have to stop and think about who is Winston/ Watson/ Wilbur.... Also Jane and June...


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Another pup is doing very well: Emma! She loves playing with her two boys who are ages 7 & 9, especially hide and seek. She is learning basic commands and to retrieve. She has met lots of new people, including the ladies at the paint counter at Home Depot.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

a lot of these pups love to sleep belly up!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

fourlakes said:


> Puppy play date! Wilbur and Stella, the two pups who stayed here in Madison, came over for a play date yesterday. They are 11 weeks old now. Mom Abby was glad to see the pups and to play with them. She was also glad to see the kids who threw the squeaky ball for her over and over. Photos: Wilbur and mom Abby playing, Wiklbur saying hi, Stella (left) and Wilbur (right). The only way to get a photo of them was to hold them still - otherwise just blurs.


It must be wonderful to see them thriving.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito at 9 weeks old, practicing his "sit-stay" with my daughter.
> The focus, I believe, is largely genetic. I never had a dog with that amount of focus at a young age until Tito. A lot of people with Tito puppies say they see it in their pups. It makes them very, very easy to train.


That is a fabulous picture, *Barb*, no matter what made Tito into the superstar that he is. The focus he shows is incredible and he is beyond adorable. Thank you for sharing!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Love the photo of baby Tito and all the other precious pups!.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

jennretz said:


> a lot of these pups love to sleep belly up!


And that habit doesn't necessarily go away as Abby x Tito puppies get older!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I can't imagine where these pups get this sleeping on the back thing! 
(photo of mom Abby just now...)


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

There is just something so carefree about a golden on their back


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They didn't stand a chance... Daddy does it too!


----------



## Deech (Sep 4, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito at 9 weeks old, practicing his "sit-stay" with my daughter.
> The focus, I believe, is largely genetic. I never had a dog with that amount of focus at a young age until Tito. A lot of people with Tito puppies say they see it in their pups. It makes them very, very easy to train.


WOW. Janey looks like her daddy - Tito! The intense Focus seems to be present in her too. I wish I knew better how to bring out her potential. She is amazingly sweet. Jane told me that Tito is a sweetheart too. I hope I get to meet him someday.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

jennretz said:


> There is just something so carefree about a golden on their back


I won't post a picture in this thread, but my Newfie on his back is a sight to see, too. And he will climb up onto a snowbank and fall asleep on top of it with his tummy exposed and his legs all open as if he were in front of a fireplace!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh deb please go ahead and share the photo here!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> Oh deb please go ahead and share the photo here!



I think I have to see this as well!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Too cute not to post -- here is Jax. His owners say he is doing great and that he is a very sweet and mellow boy, which is just what they wanted. And as you can see, another Packer's fan! I think all this puppy support is why the Packers are doing so well this season


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love that picture in the shelves


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't have ideal internet access right now at the National show but have loved meeting Goodog (tito x abby take 1, Kai) and 2golddogs (tito x abby take 2, sammy). Very, very proud of the way Kai turned out, and wish that Sammy had made the trip.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I have that exact same table with the shelves and Shala used to pop through and lie in there the exact same way!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jax's a doll, great pictures, so cute.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey y'all....if you have a Tito x Abby puppy from either litter, will you please take a moment to put them on K9data??
Thanks!!


----------

